# Eclipse FTP und WebDAV Linux. Unable to load .



## Tr1aler (22. Aug 2008)

Hi Leute, ich habe shcon in einigen Foren rumgesucht und auch Leute gefunden die das selbe Problem haben aber niemand wusste bisjetzt eine Antwort. 

Vlt. könnt ihr mir ja helfen.
Ich habe Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron und Eclipse 3.3. Jetzt wollte ich das FTP und WebDAV Plugin installieren. Hab mir also das Plugin runtergeladen und die Plugin und Feature Ordner in mein Eclipse kopiert. Wenn ich jetzt in der Team Perspektive mit einem FTP Synen will sagt er mir sobald ich auf FTP klicke 
Plug-in org.eclipse.team.ftp was unable to load lcass org.eclipse.team.internal.ftp.ui.subscriber.FTPImportWizard.

Hat jmd. von euch eine Lösung für das Problem?


----------



## Tr1aler (22. Aug 2008)

Weiß niemand eine Antwort auf das Problem?


----------



## Wildcard (22. Aug 2008)

Installier das Zeug über den Update Manager, dann wird dir Eclipse auch sagen ob die Bundles in dieser Konfiguration überhaupt gültig sind. Ansonsten brauche ich log Ausgaben.


----------



## Guest (23. Aug 2008)

Über den Updatemanager hab ichs schon probiert. Da sagt er mir das mein OS nicht für das Plugin bestimmt ist. Deshalb such ich ja das FTP und WebDAV Plugin für Linux.

eclipse ist doch selbst eine Java RCP Anwendung, daher verstehe ich nicht das es überhaupt OS bezogene Plugins gibt.

Also, falls jmd. ein FTP Plugin für Eclipse unter Linux hat, bitte schicken


----------



## Tr1aler (23. Aug 2008)

Der Beitrag ist von mir, war nicht eingeloggt.


----------



## Wildcard (24. Aug 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> eclipse ist doch selbst eine Java RCP Anwendung, daher verstehe ich nicht das es überhaupt OS bezogene Plugins gibt.


Je nach Zweck gibt es plattformspezifische Teile. Eclipse selbst ist das beste Beispiel, denn das SWT Bundle wird pro Plattform geliefert.
Im Bundle Manifest steht für welche Rechnerarchitektur und Betriebssystem es kompatibel ist.
Bei deiner Suche kann ich dir nicht helfen, ich verwende kein solches Plugin.


----------



## Tr1aler (25. Aug 2008)

Schade. Trotzdem danke für die detaiilrte Antwort.


----------

